# Triguns 4g Nano tank Journal! Update is coming Soon!



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

i got this nano tank about a month ago and forgot to post it!
i am currently using a powercompact fixture (3x13)
ADA amazonia soil
Pressurized co2 (split from my 29g)
dosing excel
dry fertz

plants:
Eriocaulon Cinerium
HC
E. Vesuvius
Blyxa japonica
fissiden fontanus
anubias nana petite
elatine triandra
and currently growing some ug

heres the pic a month ago









and now:
i was thinking about adding some other foreground plant cause i was told that hc is overused now..
-i broke the left rock up
and yea lmk what u think of it

















i was thinking of making it a blue pearl shrimp tank with some boraras family


----------



## 17882 (Aug 25, 2008)

Personally I liked the first hardscape better, but otherwise it looks good. How long has it taken the hc to fill in?


----------



## jonnymoss (Oct 8, 2008)

i like the small tanks. i will enjoy to see it mature


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

hmmz i had the hc for like 2 weeks, oh and the first hardscape was too big on the left (meaning the rock blocked all the light behind it and it hung over so some places didnt get light) other than that i did like it. more UG will be added and it will be a mix of UG and HC (UG in left and right sides)
i might do a rescape on my 29g tank as well


----------



## luckydud13 (Jun 21, 2008)

what kind of rocks are those???/


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

cool tank man!! i think thats the same one i have. ohh and where did u get your blyxa from?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

i pulled the blyxa from my 29g tank (i got a couple shooters) as for the rocks i think they are shou stones,


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

trigun808 said:


> i was thinking of making it a blue pearl shrimp tank with some boraras family


What kind of drop checker is that?

Nice tank so far!


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

i got the drop checker from eyebeatbadgers 
thanks for the compliment!


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

bump this up , getting more UG! =D


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

The E. vesuvius is interesting. I rarely see it used in scapes. And of course, the erio is gorgeous here.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

lol thanks frosty, i can thank looking4roselines for the erio
and yea! i rarely see vesuvius used lol


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

lol i need more advice on some plants.. anyone?
i was thinking of hm but idk lol


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

id move the erio backwards, so its right in front of the rock. maybe add some hairgrass near the other rock.


----------



## NanoDan (Oct 11, 2008)

I think some background plants would look nice and a branch of driftwood arching out over with moss on it lol


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

ok thanks for the advice, ill try move the erio back, and maybe i might add a driftwood, idk yet cause it is do-able i already have a fancy manzanita wood covered in taiwan moss and others with flame moss on em so idk
keep um coming


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

an update!








i picked up some ruby tetras, and they are incredibly nice, from what i heard, they get bright red and some purple
ALSO my blue pearl shrimps i got from jinxed
they look great!


----------



## luckydud13 (Jun 21, 2008)

Great! Seems as if the HC is going up instead of outward and again I ask what kind of rocks are those?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

im not sure, i think they are seiryu stones or shou, idk about my hc , do i trim it now?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i would leave it until it fills in, no matter how tall it gets.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

okok thanks a bunch for the advice, about how long would it take to fill in?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

idk.
way too many variables. it depends entirely on your tank.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

well, i think ill be pulling all the hc and using either glosso or DHG


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

change of plans! i will be getting a 4"by3" portion of UG for my foreground from my lfs(already grown onto a mesh ) cant wait to get it


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Sounds awesome  UG is a very cool plant


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

lol thanks! im still looking for a good portion of fissidens if anyone gots any!


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

Like the tank so far. Either needs a nice lawn or some more structure and/or plants in the back to feel "complete", imo.



trigun808 said:


> change of plans! i will be getting a 4"by3" portion of UG for my foreground from my lfs(already grown onto a mesh ) cant wait to get it


Sounds awesome. What LFS might this be?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

sounds good will do, i got more rocks so yea!


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

trigun808 said:


> sounds good will do, i got more rocks so yea!


What local fish store are you getting that UG mat from? Let me guess... Aquascapes? I think I need to pick some up myself.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

actually i got some off of this forums and yea hes bringing in some but at about 20-30 a portion


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

yay i got my 3x4 patch of UG, and it is beautiful!
picking up 1 more to try in my 29g tank =)


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

trigun808 said:


> yay i got my 3x4 patch of UG, and it is beautiful!
> picking up 1 more to try in my 29g tank =)


Can't wait for pictures once you get it planted.


----------



## luckydud13 (Jun 21, 2008)

What did you do with your hc?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

lol turns out i didnt like the look of the hc... lol idk , so i pulled most of it out, and decided to start using UG . ill keep updates and take pics of plants


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

actually here you go


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Perfect! UG fits this tank beautifully. Are you going to grow it from the mesh or do you plan on planting it in the substrate?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

well, i actually asked about that cause originally i was gonna make plugs with them, but the person i bought it from said he would actually just plant the whole mesh in the soil and let it grow out from there. so right now, the whole mesh is in the soil and its actually knida spreading out in the back. i will keep this thread updated


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Love the UG. I really want to have this plant work out in my CRS tank. It' just beautiful!  Good luck with it!


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

Thanks TexGal! i cant wait to pu that erio type 2 in my 29g tank ^_^


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

the UG looks cool. cant wait to see what you do with it


----------



## brt_p (Nov 16, 2008)

please keep update..:biggrin:
i'm really curious with UG..it has small-trap-eating-device..


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

Pictures look awesome. Can't wait to see how that HG spreads!


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

i havent updated recently... so one will soon be here


----------

